# Dry Yeast



## aldee (3/4/20)

Greetings fellow brewers

I understand its generally not a recommended practice to step up dried yeast but with more malt than yeast in stock, I'm wondering if anyone has a successful protocol for spinning up BRY-97 on a stir plate ?

Stay safe people


----------



## MaggieO (3/4/20)

I'll say this knowing there will be loud condemnation. It works well for me and, well, I really don't care what people think. 

Save some slurry and repitch. It's good for at least a month and starts quick. I've repitched slurry two months old and it's been fine. I've pitched out to four generations. 

MO


----------



## tavas (3/4/20)

Why is it not recommended practice?


----------



## MaggieO (4/4/20)

You could make a starter and step up your yeast. My opinion, and mine only, is if I want more yeast to pitch more batches I just repitch slurry.

You'll have to make a huge starter wort. Even if a gallon you're pitching five times the needed yeast. That wont take long and they won't multiply much. Then they'll go dormant again.

If you just want more yeast I'd just save some slurry. You could use small jars and fill a few. You could use each of those to pitch another batch.

If you're picky, you can do some yeast washing and have cleaner yeast.

If you bottle you can culture yeast from the bottom of a bottle. Guess you could grow some collected out of a keg too. I've done this before with good results. 

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## Grmblz (4/4/20)

tavas said:


> Why is it not recommended practice?


New production techniques, check out the manufacturers web sites, rehydration is also discouraged by some dependant on strain.


----------

